# Bil-Jac Dog Food ...



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

Has anyone Used this food? I have read that frozen foods are a very good option and this is the only one sold locally. I am NOT one to skimp on good foods and always check ingredient lists and this one to me is a little iffy, I usually feed Grain - Free


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

Elliriyanna said:


> Has anyone Used this food? I have read that frozen foods are a very good option and this is the only one sold locally. I am NOT one to skimp on good foods and always check ingredient lists and this one to me is a little iffy, I usually feed Grain - Free


Personally I wouldn't feed it... It has byproducts molasses and what the heck is "dried bakery product"?? Picking a high quality canned food would be way better than that in my opinion. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Not a fan at all. My last foster dog was on Bil-Jac when I got him. He ate 6-8 cups a day, and pooped several times a day, big mushy piles. I put him on grain free kibble and he only needed 3-4 cups a day (yep, half as much!), his fur got shinier and healthier, his skin wasn't as dry, his eyes didn't make as much goop. Great improvement.

On Bil-Jac, top photos; grain-free, bottom photos


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

My son and DIL just took a dog from a co-worker who could no longer keep the dog as it did not "suit her lifestyle anymore." It was alone so much. It is a malti/poo. He came to them with Bil-Jac. I did like the ingredients at all. I suggested Natural Instinct--I think he does lamb/rice limited ingredients. he looks much better--he was very thin and has filled out very nicely and poops are great. I am not a fan of bil-jac. A low quality food at best I am sure.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah I am looking at a grain free diet ... My cat has one and I was just wondering if I was missing something with Bil-Jac

I have compared several products and unfortunately Wellness Core is just out of my budget and after comparing Several brands Authority Grain Free seems to be the best option, I even considered blue freedom and well ... Everything I could find lol


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

The frozen Bil-Jac is different from the dry Bil-Jac. But it's still not terrific. Yeah, if you want to add something try a decent canned food, it'll have less fillers than Bil-Jac.


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

Elliriyanna said:


> Yeah I am looking at a grain free diet ... My cat has one and I was just wondering if I was missing something with Bil-Jac
> 
> I have compared several products and unfortunately Wellness Core is just out of my budget and after comparing Several brands Authority Grain Free seems to be the best option, I even considered blue freedom and well ... Everything I could find lol


Try looking at Simply Nourish Grain Free.... Earthborn Holistics or Taste of the Wild. Those are all a really good value for your money and grain free. 

Bil Jac just made a grain free kibble.... I like to see that from a not so great company. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

While not the first food on my "Will Not Feed" list (Ol'Roy, anybody?) you can count me as another person who will not feed this food. 
I'm a fan of grain free as well. If you have a Costco near you, they have a grain free brand that is pretty cost efficient.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

Zilla I looked up all of those foods and they dont seem to be available locally  and I really hate to have to order online due to past experiences with companies suddenly discontinuing products and scrambling to find a new supplier or product  

Unfortunately no Costco's  Even Petco's are very new to my area ( They opened here less than a year ago)


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

Elliriyanna said:


> Zilla I looked up all of those foods and they dont seem to be available locally  and I really hate to have to order online due to past experiences with companies suddenly discontinuing products and scrambling to find a new supplier or product
> 
> Unfortunately no Costco's  Even Petco's are very new to my area ( They opened here less than a year ago)


Have you ever tried Chewy.com?? I've always ordered from there and it's so easy and they are fast. They also are usually a little bit cheaper than store prices and they don't charge you sales tax so you only save money. They don't charge shipping after 49 dollars either.... I've always ordered a couple things from them each time because they literally have everything so I've never worried about shipping. All those brands are available from them that I listed. When I lived in Kansas I got my stuff in only 3 days. They are based out of PA I believe. So depending on where your located..... 

The only other ones I would suggest from Petco were Innova Prime, Natures Variety Instinct, or Natural Balance Alpha Dog.... But those are gonna be a higher price than the ones I listed 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

Merrick would be another excellent one from Petco too.... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm guessing no tractor supply co near you either? What about feed stores? Several near me sell some of the higher quality feed. If you want grain free I would say Taste of the Wild. My girls did great on it and it was less expensive than most others. When I get a more stable income I will probably put them on Earthborn holistic but budget is tight so we do tsc 4health grain free which seems to be the cheapest grain free around.

Can you use Amazon.com? I've always had good results with them although honestly I've never gotten dog food. Everything else though! 

To sum up I would say feed store or amazon.com

Good luck!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Tractor Supply sells Taste of the Wild. I'd also look at local feed stores.... may not have the brands recommended but might have some other options. Or any local pet stores too instead of Petco/Petsmart. Petco does carry some good foods though if that's your option.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

We have this family owned place but their prices are pretty high compared to other places in the area ... I can always take a look though  



yes we do have tractor Supply and I use Amazon regularly just never for pet food lol. 

Has anyone looked at Authority Grain Free? Mind you my dog will be roughly 8 lbs fully grown so thats why I am sharing the link to the small chunks 

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=13012592&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No

Or there is this one from Tractor supply 
http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/sto...formula-with-smoked-salmon-dog-food-15-lb-bag


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

Elliriyanna said:


> We have this family owned place but their prices are pretty high compared to other places in the area ... I can always take a look though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have access to authority then you have to have access to Simply Nourish. They are both petsmart brands. Personally I would go with Taste of the Wild any day over authority. Way better. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

I didnt see a simply nourish grain free and usually I look at top 3 ingredients and that its grain free... is there something else I should be looking for? I always make sure meat is the first ingredient.


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

Elliriyanna said:


> I didnt see a simply nourish grain free and usually I look at top 3 ingredients and that its grain free... is there something else I should be looking for? I always make sure meat is the first ingredient.


Maybe your store hasn't got it in yet because we just did get it not that long ago.... Maybe ask? However if you can get taste of the wild I would defiantly get that. Any flavor. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

Let me see where the local Tractor Supply is


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

Not that there's anything wrong with any of the flavors but it looks like here the "Wetlands" and "High Prairie" formulas are rated the highest because of their overall meat content. 

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/taste-of-the-wild-dog-food-dry/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

It looks like their cans are a nice price too if you were still wanting to add something wet to your dogs diet... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Elliriyanna said:


> Zilla I looked up all of those foods and they dont seem to be available locally  and I really hate to have to order online due to past experiences with companies suddenly discontinuing products and scrambling to find a new supplier or product
> 
> Unfortunately no Costco's  Even Petco's are very new to my area ( They opened here less than a year ago)


 What about a Tractor Supply Co? They have some good grain free dog foods...
The 4health is highly recoomended as well as the Diamond naturals (may have some grain but I think there is a grain free formula)....
Sorry didnt see TSC had already come up in discussion, hey great minds think alilke LOL!


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

I looked at the 4health and diamond and was not a fan ... I have to say that the taste of the wild was the best I saw.


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

Elliriyanna said:


> I looked at the 4health and diamond and was not a fan ... I have to say that the taste of the wild was the best I saw.


Tatse of the Wild is formulated a lot better than both of those I think. Wetlands and High Prairie even more so.... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

A little off topic ... but my puppy was born Yesterday


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

Yay! Exciting! I'm sorry if you've said earlier and I missed it but what type of puppy are you getting?


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

a mix lol ... Mommy is a rat terrier daddy is a shih tsu / poodle mix. My moms two dogs got together and well ... Oops ... I gave her a talking to but it was a little late.


----------

